

Announcing the OpenVBX iPhone App for Users on the Go - andrewmwatson
http://blog.twilio.com/2011/02/announcing-the-openvbx-iphone-app-for-users-on-the-go-.html

======
danielle17
So happy to have this out for general use. I work at Twilio, and use the
OpenVBX app to manage all my voicemail for business. It's cool now, but is
going to be so much more awesome with contributions from the community. I'm
very interested in talking about how to expand the plugin architecture for the
web app to work for mobile as well. If anyone else wants to chat about working
on this drop me a note a danielle@twilio.com

------
iuguy
Every now and again an obviously disruptive startup comes along. Twilio is one
of those. This just made managing your PBX a job for an iPhone. You don't even
need Asterisk any more. Great stuff.

